# P&O



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Had a long chat with a very helpful lady at P&O on Saturday.

I gave her several dates for crossing but alas Transeuropa were the cheapest. 

However, I could book a season ticket. Basically you get five return trips at the price quoted. In my case, £70.00 return. So in theory, from the converation and as I understand it, if I telephoned in July for a price and it was for example £150.00 return, then I would be £80.00 better off as I had already paid my £70.00!

P&O then give a reference number for each ticket. You decide in due course when you want to cross the water, phone them quoting a reference and use one of your tickets.

Suggest that any regular travellers have a word.

She was really helpful so I booked one return trip at £63.00!

Rapide561


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

The cheapest P&O i can get on the web at the moment is £115
SeaFrance at the same times £100
and Norfolk Line £71 up to £86 depending on how I play about with the times.

A season ticket appeals to me but 5 crossings no. Maybe 3 or possibly 4.
Is there a discount to make the season ticket attractive or is it that they are dangling the carrot that 'prices may go up' ?

A season ticket must have some commitment from both parties to make it work surely?


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

I have shares in P&Os concessionary scheme were you can get upto 50% off their prices. Every time ive tried to book I have found I can get cheaper prices through the caravan and camping club who check all the operators for the cheapest possible ticket. Just recently its been Norfolkline every time. Now P&O ferries are being bought out by Dubai ports Im going to take up their offer of my money back in full. What a waste of time that was.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Funny this post, we were on p&o website last night looking at return dover - calais in mid july for long weekend in france - £90 for me, sal, three kids and the motorhome. I thought that was quite reasonable.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

TonyHunt said:


> I have shares in P&Os concessionary scheme were you can get upto 50% off their prices. Every time ive tried to book I have found I can get cheaper prices through the caravan and camping club who check all the operators for the cheapest possible ticket. Just recently its been Norfolkline every time. Now P&O ferries are being bought out by Dubai ports Im going to take up their offer of my money back in full. What a waste of time that was.


We held shares for concessionary fares for many years, even buying the extra ones needed for the full concessionary when they changed the rules in 19**.  
We sold them when the tunnel project became reality after realising that competition would force ferry ticket prices down.

Now, we shop around using either one of the clubs or the internet booking service for Norfolk, Sea France and P&O.
I just wish that the P&O site was a bit more user friendly, you even get it again when you try P&O through the CC website. Compared with the Norfolk site it's a real pain.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

autostratus said:


> The cheapest P&O i can get on the web at the moment is £115
> SeaFrance at the same times £100
> and Norfolk Line £71 up to £86 depending on how I play about with the times.
> 
> ...


Hello Autostratus

NLine do multitrip for 3, 4, 5, You have to ring them fordetails of cost & to book.. They say up £256 saving

motorhomer


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

MOTORHOMER said:


> NLine do multitrip for 3, 4, 5, You have to ring them fordetails of cost & to book.. They say up £256 saving
> 
> motorhomer


Thank you for that.
I'll give Norfolkline and P&O a ring to see what the offers are.


----------

